# A dreaded generator question



## Moonraker 2 (Dec 10, 2019)

I recently posted a question about getting heating in my little van. Thanks for some suggestions but I have not had much success. One garage only does full conversions, one garage was in Scotland and one garage never replied. 

The dreaded (love em or hate em)generator question? Should I get one for occasional power to run small electric heater. I can't see a situation where I would run it all night. 

I know some of you have generators but i have not been able to get the information I need.
Therefore: can you get small generators? Quiet ones? Are they easy to use? Best place to buy and rough price guide.

Thanks very much.


----------



## 2cv (Dec 10, 2019)

If you don’t mind causing annoyance to others a generator may solve your problem. Otherwise a campsite with hook up would also solve it.
No such thing as a “quiet” generator, and you get the additional problem of transporting petrol.


----------



## izwozral (Dec 10, 2019)

Have you considered one of these. 




On ebay: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WARMTOO-8KW-12V-


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 10, 2019)

Diesel night heaters on ebay from £100 , there are all in one units so no DIY fitting other than ex & air inlet.
Bit big at 5kw but can be turned down or of when warmed up.


----------



## GreggBear (Dec 10, 2019)

Would be my choice too. Had similar for years in trucks & slept in regular sub zero temps & been warm as toast in the cab! Got one in my bus now & its the business!


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Dec 10, 2019)

Try looking for VW motor caravan converter near you I am sure you will find a converter will give you a price ask for heater to be fitted under the van above the splash shield..

Alf



Moonraker 2 said:


> I recently posted a question about getting heating in my little van. Thanks for some suggestions but I have not had much success. One garage only does full conversions, one garage was in Scotland and one garage never replied.
> 
> The dreaded (love em or hate em)generator question? Should I get one for occasional power to run small electric heater. I can't see a situation where I would run it all night.
> 
> ...


----------



## harrow (Dec 10, 2019)

2cv said:


> and you get the additional problem of transporting petrol.


The trouble is petrol ages and will cause damage if it is left unused for months on end.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Dec 10, 2019)

Take no notice of the usual negative comments that get posted by the anti generator brigade, used sensibly as I do they are not a problem.
As others have mentioned there are Loads of companies who will fit you an onboard heating system be it diesel or gas, the best solution without doubt.
If you do have to buy a generator I have always had Honda and mine has never let me down. Expensive but like most things you get what you pay for imho.
I presently carry a Honda EU10i to just use in an emergency in winter, lightweight and it takes up very little space in the garage.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 10, 2019)

Hi ya,
If you don’t mind causing annoyance to others then a Diesel Heater might solve your problem.
It’s certainly Cheaper to run for long periods than a generator.
Some Generator installations are a lot quieter than say a vehicle engine running or even day time background noise if installed correctly, but to run them for long periods for primary heating , Maybe not a good solution! .
 I done some decibel tests early last year as a visual comparison that a lot of this ‘Generator Noise’ argument can be exaggerated at times.
I will try & find the thread & post it.
Although the annoying sound of the jet engine exhaust of the Diesel Heater on Startup & as it cycles during use the Bottom line is running cost,,it’s cheaper to But & run for your intended use I would think .


----------



## Obanboy666 (Dec 10, 2019)

harrow said:


> The trouble is petrol ages and will cause damage if it is left unused for months on end.



I use this additive and can leave my generator, lawnmowers hedgetrimmers etc, etc for months with fuel in the tank and they all start after 2/3 pulls. 




__





						Briggs and Stratton Fuel Fit 992381 | Garden Tractor Spares
					

Buy a genuine Briggs and Stratton Fuel Fit 992381 for £4.70. We only sell genuine Garden Tractor Spares. Parts in stock and shipped worldwide!




					www.gardentractorspares.co.uk


----------



## SquirrellCook (Dec 10, 2019)

Obanboy666 said:


> I presently carry a Honda EU10i to just use in an emergency in winter


Remember to chain it up, they have been known to wonder off.


----------



## SquirrellCook (Dec 10, 2019)

Moonraker 2 said:


> I recently posted a question about getting heating in my little van


Have you not met anyone on here that comes across a being competent, and willing to help?


----------



## harrow (Dec 10, 2019)

As another example









						Vehicle Diesel Air Heater Fuel 12V 5KW Parking LCD Switch for Truck Boat Car UK  | eBay
					

Heater Power: 5KW. Fuel Gasoline:Diesel. -The heater can be applied for heating the cab of the freight vehicles, vans, storage battery cars and all kinds of other vehicles. Working Temperature of the Heater:-40℃~+50℃.



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## r4dent (Dec 10, 2019)

We've got wet central heating so we are spoiled.

Our first caravan (1973) had no heating. We used a gas catalytic heater ( No fumes, no dangerous CO2, no flames.)  Seems an ideal choice for MoHo heating.  Anyone else remember them and are they still available?


----------



## SquirrellCook (Dec 10, 2019)

r4dent said:


> ( No fumes, no dangerous CO2, no flames.)


Lots of condensation


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 10, 2019)

Trying to find thread


----------



## hotrats (Dec 10, 2019)

Moonraker 2 said:


> I recently posted a question about getting heating in my little van. Thanks for some suggestions but I have not had much success. One garage only does full conversions, one garage was in Scotland and one garage never replied.
> 
> The dreaded (love em or hate em)generator question? Should I get one for occasional power to run small electric heater. I can't see a situation where I would run it all night.
> 
> ...


 Try Rich at,  hello@BeyondTheVan.com  he travels all arround doing conversions and installs to vans,also spraypainting and has a good rep.


----------



## hextal (Dec 10, 2019)

Obanboy666 said:


> Take no notice of the usual negative comments that get posted by the anti generator brigade, used sensibly as I do they are not a problem.
> As others have mentioned there are Loads of companies who will fit you an onboard heating system be it diesel or gas, the best solution without doubt.
> If you do have to buy a generator I have always had Honda and mine has never let me down. Expensive but like most things you get what you pay for imho.
> I presently carry a Honda EU10i to just use in an emergency in winter, lightweight and it takes up very little space in the garage.



We had a corker several months back at the donington world superbikes. Family of 3 in a VW T5 with an awning, had a generator and their engine running pretty much the entire weekend. Only stopping to refuel the genny.

We were all hammered, plus it's at the end of the airport runway, so not exactly quiet, so sleeping was no problem. I was more just curious as to what on earth they could have had that required so much juice.

I had visions of someone running a sun bed whilst frying chips and drying their hair


----------



## hextal (Dec 10, 2019)

Moonraker 2 said:


> I recently posted a question about getting heating in my little van. Thanks for some suggestions but I have not had much success. One garage only does full conversions, one garage was in Scotland and one garage never replied.
> 
> The dreaded (love em or hate em)generator question? Should I get one for occasional power to run small electric heater. I can't see a situation where I would run it all night.
> 
> ...



Propex or similar? Easy enough to install (even I managed it)


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 10, 2019)

Nope,,,Can’t find what I wanted but the best I can do is look on the -
Pros & cons of full timing Board, page 13 of 20 has a cpl of Readings, I think that if you went back a few pages you might find more if you’re interested


----------



## Borders2 (Dec 10, 2019)

We have run gennys for many years now if not decades and so far have failed to annoy anyone for the simple reason we never park up beside anyone and if the reverse happens we move off. We don't run it every night especially in the new van with the solar and 2nd leisure but when we need to charge up the electronics now and again that is where it comes into it's own. 
Ours is a Kipor (Honda under a cheap badge) pretty quiet and economical. After a journey it takes some 20 pulls as the fuel is shaken out of the lines but after that she fires up no bother. 

B2


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Dec 10, 2019)

Have you thought this out you will need a very large generator to power a useful electric heater. Having a VW PVC. Where will you store it the best way forward with your van is self contained heating as there is limited gas storage it seems diesel  is the better option as a VW owner I must say the underfloor Ebberspacher is ideal no storage or floor space taken up.
If you search VW motor caravan converters or Ebberspacher agents near you you will get better advice, as previously advised the diesel tank standpipe is the worst job.

Alf




Moonraker 2 said:


> I recently posted a question about getting heating in my little van. Thanks for some suggestions but I have not had much success. One garage only does full conversions, one garage was in Scotland and one garage never replied.
> 
> The dreaded (love em or hate em)generator question? Should I get one for occasional power to run small electric heater. I can't see a situation where I would run it all night.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Dec 10, 2019)

Have you used this to power an electric heater is so what size.

Alf



Borders2 said:


> We have run gennys for many years now if not decades and so far have failed to annoy anyone for the simple reason we never park up beside anyone and if the reverse happens we move off. We don't run it every night especially in the new van with the solar and 2nd leisure but when we need to charge up the electronics now and again that is where it comes into it's own.
> Ours is a Kipor (Honda under a cheap badge) pretty quiet and economical. After a journey it takes some 20 pulls as the fuel is shaken out of the lines but after that she fires up no bother.
> 
> B2


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Dec 10, 2019)

Thanks for the comments so far. There are a few things to look into.
I had seen the Chinese deisel heater but I cannot fit anything.
I would not envisage running the genny for long, certainly not all night and the heater I have is just a little 2 bar halogen.
I do check into campsites but apart from the C&CC they can be expensive for a single, and sometimes in Spain none near where I find myself. I don't go camping in winter,  it is just the few nights spring and autumn when the temperature drops, and despite good window covers my van is very cold.


----------



## witzend (Dec 10, 2019)

Over the years I've seen several of this type of heater retro fitted to vans and their owners have all had good comments on them  https://tinyurl.com/r8unpw5
personally I've a smaller one like this which I use  https://tinyurl.com/s3ssb9b


----------



## Canalsman (Dec 10, 2019)

Running a generator to power a heater is very inefficient, you're burning fuel to create electricity to convert to heat.

Generators aren't cheap, unless they're very basic and very noisy, and neither is petrol.

I suggest that having a diesel fuelled heater is the way to go.


----------



## Nabsim (Dec 10, 2019)

I use a generator when parked more than a day or two unless I go on a site with EHU (rare). I have a Hyundai HY1000si which is plenty to run my onboard battery chargers. You can get them petrol or dual fuel with lpg. If I wasn’t getting Hyundai I would go for Kipor, could not justify the cost of a Honda.

that said I don’t think it a good idea to run a heater from a generator. There are lots of people now setting up to install the Chinese diesel heaters and using an installer you should get one supplied and fitted for £300 depending if you want extras. I have an eberspacher and it’s great, if you have inlet and exhaust filters fitted they are no louder than the fridge on a Hymer running on gas.


----------



## witzend (Dec 10, 2019)

Most of the small Halogen heaters on ebay are !000 to 1200 watts so won't work off most small generators


----------



## mistericeman (Dec 10, 2019)

witzend said:


> Most of the small Halogen heaters on ebay are !000 to 1200 watts so won't work off most small generators



And the heat from something like halogen heater etc won't keep the interior of a van warm for very long at all after it's switched off. 

Diesel heater.... 
Deff the best way to go IMHO.... 
I wouldn't be without our eberspacher. 

I've bought another the replace the carver blown air gas fire in the Moho... 
Just need to get around to fitting it.


----------



## molly 2 (Dec 10, 2019)

I am not against anyone using a generator  if they Consider other campers. Running a generator  to power a heater  Would not be considarate or practical  as it would very expensive .cost could be lowered  considerably by using an LPG  Genny with refillable gas bottles .As others have said a diesel heater is the way to go ,they can be run on red  if you use a separate tank  cutting costs  even more . I have a gas blown air heater,  using gas for cooking and fridge and 24 .7 heating just cost about £4 for 3 nights .Far cheaper than a Genny .and annoyed no body  .only down side of any blown air heating  is keeping battery's charged  .


----------



## molly 2 (Dec 10, 2019)

r4dent said:


> We've got wet central heating so we are spoiled.
> 
> Our first caravan (1973) had no heating. We used a gas catalytic heater ( No fumes, no dangerous CO2, no flames.)  Seems an ideal choice for MoHo heating.  Anyone else remember them and are they still available?


They give of a lot of condensation  and can deplete oxygen to dangerous low levels so need a lot of ventilation. they were available for marine use  plastimo  .their are some reviews on YouTube for the American heat Buddy


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 10, 2019)

r4dent said:


> We've got wet central heating so we are spoiled.
> 
> Our first caravan (1973) had no heating. We used a  catalytic heater


Here we go religion again. are you saying the presbyterian ones are no good.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 10, 2019)

mistericeman said:


> And the heat from something like halogen heater etc won't keep the interior of a van warm for very long at all after it's switched off.
> 
> Diesel heater....
> Deff the best way to go IMHO....
> ...


Thats because there radiant heat rather than thermal.


----------



## hextal (Dec 10, 2019)

trevskoda said:


> Here we go religion again. are you saying the presbyterian ones are no good.



it's a typo, he means a paralytic heater - it's alcohol based.


----------



## Caz (Dec 10, 2019)

r4dent said:


> We've got wet central heating so we are spoiled.
> 
> Our first caravan (1973) had no heating. We used a gas catalytic heater ( No fumes, no dangerous CO2, no flames.)  Seems an ideal choice for MoHo heating.  Anyone else remember them and are they still available?



Yep, Mum & Dad used a Campingaz catalytic heater in their Autosleeper campervans in the 1970s & 80s. I inherited it but couldn't get it to work when I tried it, I think I broke it. 
The popular one with tenters now is the Coleman Black Cat heater. There are other makes available as well.


----------



## Fazerloz (Dec 10, 2019)

Without doubt your best solution is a diesel heater but do not buy a 5 kw heater a 2kw will be plenty big enough.  These heaters fair better when run harder rather than a 5kw that would be on its lowest setting 95% of the time.


----------



## Fazerloz (Dec 10, 2019)

Did you try the facebook group I suggested in your diesel heater thread. If so I am amazed no one near you will fit one.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 10, 2019)

Fazerloz said:


> Without doubt your best solution is a diesel heater but do not buy a 5 kw heater a 2kw will be plenty big enough.  These heaters fair better when run harder rather than a 5kw that would be on its lowest setting 95% of the time.


Very true but you could fire it up for a short time and switch of saving battery,or out it on a timer giving full blast for set times.
Small jets get blocked easy,and you can run them on 28 heating oil which costs less than red.


----------



## Fazerloz (Dec 10, 2019)

trevskoda said:


> Very true but you could fire it up for a short time and switch of saving battery,or out it on a timer giving full blast for set times.
> Small jets get blocked easy,and you can run them on 28 heating oil which costs less than red.
> [/QUOTE





trevskoda said:


> Very true but you could fire it up for a short time and switch of saving battery,or out it on a timer giving full blast for set times.
> Small jets get blocked easy,and you can run them on 28 heating oil which costs less than red.


That really is  not the best way to run them as every time they would go through the start up and cool down sequence which pulls approx 11A whilst going through each sequence as against. 1to 2A if just left running and far less noise.


----------



## mistericeman (Dec 10, 2019)

Fazerloz said:


> That really is  not the best way to run them as every time they would go through the start up and cool down sequence which pulls approx 11A whilst going through each sequence as against. 1to 2A if just left running and far less noise.



As above..... 
They are best sized to suit space being served.... Both power wise AND not sooting up like some vehicle that's driven by the local vicars wife at nothing more than 30 mph


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 10, 2019)

Have to agree with above,missed a 3kw one last week on the bay for 76 bucks post free.


----------



## Nabsim (Dec 11, 2019)

Regarding the pull on start up, with my eberspacher D4 I see no more than 6 amps draw on start up, I thought it was 10 but not seeing that now I can monitor better.


----------



## Fazerloz (Dec 11, 2019)

Nabsim said:


> Regarding the pull on start up, with my eberspacher D4 I see no more than 6 amps draw on start up, I thought it was 10 but not seeing that now I can monitor better.


I don't know how or what you are using to measure but there is plenty of documentation on higher readings on start up and shut down. Put a 10A fuse in and see if it lasts that will soon tell you if your readings are right. Thats why they come with a 15A fuse.  The glowpin alone is rated at  8v 70/80w and they are the same rated pins in both Chinese and Eber heaters


----------



## phillybarbour (Dec 11, 2019)

Honda, very quiet but expensive. I have one and swear by it. Buy Honda buy once for lifetime.


----------



## Fazerloz (Dec 11, 2019)

phillybarbour said:


> Honda, very quiet but expensive. I have one and swear by it. Buy Honda buy once for lifetime.1



We have a Eu20 I that we got new with now over 10,000hrs on it. Look after the oil and the oil will look after you.


----------



## SquirrellCook (Dec 11, 2019)

Nabsim said:


> Regarding the pull on start up, with my eberspacher D4 I see no more than 6 amps draw on start up


My D2 is about the same,  the 12kw Hydronic is worse.


----------



## mistericeman (Dec 11, 2019)

As above d2 between 6 and 8 amps at start dropping to less than 2 after its initialisation run.... 
Trick is to not set temp too high and not too low... 
As it causes the heater to run at idle mostly... Thus keeping current pull to a minimum.


----------



## Fazerloz (Dec 11, 2019)

They are all doing better than Ebers own factory specs then.


----------



## Nabsim (Dec 11, 2019)

Fazerloz said:


> They are all doing better than Ebers own factory specs then.


I was surprised as I had read it was 10v plus on start up


----------



## st3v3 (Dec 11, 2019)

Fazerloz said:


> They are all doing better than Ebers own factory specs then.



Specs will be worse case. IIRC I see 8 amps at 12V, but that's getting stepped up to 24V for the heater. There will be a bit of loss in that.


----------



## st3v3 (Dec 11, 2019)

And then turn the heater on




So, yes, 8 Amps.

After as long as it took me to write all of that:




3.1A running. Edit, just gone up to 4.1A.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 11, 2019)

phillybarbour said:


> Honda, very quiet but expensive. I have one and swear by it. Buy Honda buy once for lifetime.


I have a honda 2.8kw,its a bundle of sh one t ,bit like there outboard engines,there so bad i will not take them as trade ins or work on them,suzuki are bad to.


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Dec 11, 2019)

Ok, thanks for all the input. Will look further into a deisel heater. Have sent message to one recommended contact,  no response yet. Will look at FB suggestion.


----------



## harrow (Dec 11, 2019)

Moonraker 2 said:


> I recently posted a question about getting heating in my little van. Thanks for some suggestions but I have not had much success. One garage only does full conversions, one garage was in Scotland and one garage never replied.
> 
> The dreaded (love em or hate em)generator question? Should I get one for occasional power to run small electric heater. I can't see a situation where I would run it all night.
> 
> ...


If your cold park on a site with electric hook up and a £10 fan heater


----------



## Fazerloz (Dec 11, 2019)

st3v3 said:


> Specs will be worse case. IIRC I see 8 amps at 12V, but that's getting stepped up to 24V for the heater. There will be a bit of loss in that.


..
Which manufacturer ever gives you worst case figures. Especially with anything to do with the Auto industry and in particular a firm that has been fined millions for price fixing.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 12, 2019)

harrow said:


> If your cold park on a site with electric hook up and a £10 fan heater


Good Morning Harrow,
Yeah that’s often an option, But not always in the more out the way spots, Then your limited to being a site hopper for let’s say 4 months of the year.
I ‘Kinda’ do the same when I do my ‘Pit Stops’ for a night or so to Dump & Fill, Meet with Friends, catch up on washing etc etc Roughly once every 15 days ish. I budget £45 per month for the luxury..
I don’t use a Fan Heater though, I have got 4 x 150w oil filled Electric Towel heaters Fixed to the walls & dotted throughout The Nest, together with a Portable 200w ish Thurmo Tube Heater that just sits in the Cab area. So only 800w of heat BUT from Bow to Arse. Works ok, & Although NOT instant this set up Raises the temperature a good 10 - 15° C over a few hours. But i don’t have to worry about unplugging to put the Kettle or Toaster on !.
This one is in my Aft Bedroom by the Shower room





Then Two by the Loo that is in the Center of the Hab area




Then One by the Main Hab Door where I use to have that AWFUL Blinking Carver Gas Fire -




And then as I said the Thurmo Tube normally sat on Nesty (My PRIMARY & Much preferred Heater by way of my Multi Fuel Heater That I don’t use when on site).


----------



## harrow (Dec 12, 2019)

You must have got a deal on those electric towel rails, they are posh !


----------



## izwozral (Dec 12, 2019)

harrow said:


> You must have got a deal on those electric towel rails, they are posh !




Beyond posh, he's got chrome plated ladders too......
....or are they the towel rails NZ is talking about?


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 12, 2019)

No, I didn’t ,
Bloody expensive for what they are, I had them bought for me as part of a deal I done for work & Pitch.
You know my lifestyle by now, I Love Bartering, Hate Money But Fully accept we all have to have it


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Dec 12, 2019)

harrow said:


> If your cold park on a site with electric hook up and a £10 fan heater


I do that already Harrow, sometimes I can't find a suitable campsite and in Spain they do not seem to be as cheap as here, even with an axci   card. As I have already said I use the C&CC at the moment. Just looking into alternatives.


----------

